# Alternativer Download ***Sehr dringend***



## salbeibombe (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle,

ich wollte mir heute die Oscat Library für PC Worx runterladen. Leider ist der Downloadbereich auf Oscat.de zur Zeit down. 

da ich die Lib sehr dringend brauche, möchte ich fragen ob mir jemand eine alternative Downloadquelle nenne kann oder mir die lib zumailen kann.

vielen Dank im Voraus.

Florian


----------



## thomass5 (19 Februar 2011)

http://www.oscat.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=28&Itemid=57



> Wegen eines Server-Updates funktioniert der download manager nicht mehr. Bitte benutzen Sie einen *Rechts-Mausklick* auf den untenstehenden Links und laden Sie die Dateien manuell.



und der Download funktioniert auch

http://www.oscat.de/files/oscat_basic_pcworx_321.zip

Thomas


----------



## marlob (19 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> http://www.oscat.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=28&Itemid=57
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als salbeibombe den Beitrag geschrieben hat, funktionierte es  tatsächlich nicht. Es erschien nur eine leere Seite mit einem Satz.
"Sorry ....
Den Rest der da stand weiss ich nicht mehr


----------



## salbeibombe (19 Februar 2011)

*vielen Dank!*

Vielen dank für die schnelle Hilfe !!!

Grüße Florian


----------



## thomass5 (19 Februar 2011)

Dann hat er jetzt Glück und kann weiterarbeiten ;-)

Thomas


----------

